# Linux Verzeichnis-Rechte setzen sich zurück



## windhalf (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe als absoluter Anfänger in Sachen Linux ein Problem, bei dem ich eure fachkundige Hilfe benötigen würde:

Unser firmeninterner Linux-Server setzt aus irgendeinem Grund täglich die Schreibrechte für bestimmte Verzeichnisse zurück. Ich setze die Rechte mittels chmod und am nächsten Tag kann man plötzlich wieder nirgends schreiben...

Auf dem Server läuft Suse Linux 9.1.


----------



## Sinac (23. Dezember 2004)

Was für Verzeichnisse sind das denn?
Schau sonst mal in /etc/permissions.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## windhalf (23. Dezember 2004)

Es handelt sich um das root-Verzeichnis eines Webservers. Es gibt noch eine andere Domain, die auf der gleichen Ebene existiert. Kann das eventuell einen Konflikt geben? 

Das ist echt seltsam... Die Rechte lassen sich einwandfrei setzen und am nächsten Tag sind   die Berechtigungen wieder weg.


----------

